# Fiddler on the roof



## AZ Jim (Mar 1, 2015)

Just started on TCM.  I'm recording it.  I've seen it on stage and the film but I love it.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2015)

It's funny how we all like different things even from the same or similar genres isn't it? I love old musicals...you know tje  technicolor ..big huge song and dance numbers..7 brides, for 7 brothers, Sound of music..wizard of oz.... Oliver......On the town...Annie get your gun..Oklahoma.......and plenty more...and although I've watched FOTR _twice_ just in case I missed something good the first time round because others liked it......I really think it's a terrible film...but of course that's just me..loads of people like you love it. . so enjoy...


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 1, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> It's funny how we all like different things even from the same or similar genres isn't it? I love old musicals...you know tje  technicolor ..big huge song and dance numbers..7 brides, for 7 brothers, Sound of music..wizard of oz.... Oliver......On the town...Annie get your gun..Oklahoma.......and plenty more...and although I've watched FOTR _twice_ just in case I missed something good the first time round because others liked it......I really think it's a terrible film...but of course that's just me..loads of people like you love it. . so enjoy...



That's ok Holly.........................whisper....."she's a lowbrow".....but I like her a lot.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2015)

*cheeky*... layful:


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 1, 2015)

LOL!

I've only ever seen the film, several times, and I quite enjoyed it. A bit surreal, but I'm used to that in my films.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 2, 2015)

Surreal, indeed!


----------



## debodun (Oct 4, 2019)

I heard that it was filmed with a woman's nylon stocking over the camera lens to give it a surreal effect. Also that Frank Sinatra, Danny Kaye and Marlon Brando were under consideration for the role of Tevye.


----------

